# spacing between progynova tabs



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

I just wondered whether there is an ideal amount of time between taking my 3 progynova tablets? I am currently taking them with breakfast lunch and dinner but am anxious that they are too close together. Any views?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Ideally medication should be spaced evenly - so for 3 times a day 8 hourly.

But with oestrogen it probably does not matter that much as it has a double peak - first being absorbed and reaching a peak at 2 hours, then a second peak at 8 hours after it has been through the liver and reabsorbed from the amount excreted into the gut. It has quite a long action in the body before it disappears.


----------

